# Satorn's Hot Chilli Plakat ..



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm Nui from Thailand, this is 3rd year on my betta breeder .... i start to breed red plakat first ..
now i got nice red color , i call "Satorn's hot Chilli" .... now i'm going to breed red HM, red CT and red DT ...... please look and show me how you feel ... thank you Nui


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello Nui, and welcome to FF.  

Cute lil'pepper you got there. Looks feisty, nice color, still some iridescence left though.


----------



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

:mrgreen: Hi ,,, i'm just crazy on red color ... hehe


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Pretty


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice red Plakat.


RC


----------

